# Pet Problems



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a couple of rescued dogs. One has no problems at all other than he gets hysterical if he sees certain other dogs. The other is our problems boy. When we found him on the street, he was in a terrible state - filthy dirty, fur matted in a big clump on his back and loads of dreadlocks elsewhere, plus he had a broken leg from where he had been shot and been used as a football by some kids.

Our vet checked him out - disease-free - and pinned the broken leg. We nursed him back to good health and he is happy bouncy, etc. BUT he has one problem - his fur:

He has a lack of the warm underfur, on his back in particular (vet thinks he may have a thyroid problem and will test when he next has his 3 monthly deworming and parasite control) but what fur he does have, just mats. The matted fur will not comb or brush out, we have tried using a conditioner when he has his weekly shower. The only solution is to cut the knots off but at that rate he will end up bald and it gets cold here in winter.

Any ideas?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Research "hot spots", mange, maybe too many showers or not rinsing conditioner out sufficiently, our rescue dog "mats" easily and we find the best is to keep her fur relativity short, and in early days a course of specific vitemins for hair condition made a difference, good luck


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Can I suggest you contact via pm "mehereinportugal" who might be abe to give you some advice as she is a professional dog groomer. 




baldilocks said:


> We have a couple of rescued dogs. One has no problems at all other than he gets hysterical if he sees certain other dogs. The other is our problems boy. When we found him on the street, he was in a terrible state - filthy dirty, fur matted in a big clump on his back and loads of dreadlocks elsewhere, plus he had a broken leg from where he had been shot and been used as a football by some kids.
> 
> Our vet checked him out - disease-free - and pinned the broken leg. We nursed him back to good health and he is happy bouncy, etc. BUT he has one problem - his fur:
> 
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Can I suggest you contact via pm "mehereinportugal" who might be abe to give you some advice as she is a professional dog groomer.


Will try that course. One of our forum colleagues in Cyprus says he looks like some of the heinzers they have there which need their coats trimmed regularly even in winter to prevent them matting.

See photos in my albums "Scruffy"


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses which I have been getting on similar threads on various forums.

We will try the various options on diet, vitamins, various oils, clipping etc. and let you know how we get on.

The forums are a great community that helps us regular members as well as new posters.


----------

